# 2aus3-Auswertung: Wie?



## Nico99 (3 September 2008)

Hallo!

Ich suche Infos zur 2aus3-Auswertung bei Pegelanlagen (3 Sonden).

Kennt jemand einen Link, wo es beschrieben ist, wie das überhaupt funktioniert?

Die Google-Suche hat bislang wenig brauchbares gebracht :-(


----------



## vierlagig (3 September 2008)

öhm, was meinst du?  ...also welche funktionalität soll damit abgebildet werden?


----------



## Kieler (3 September 2008)

Ja, die Frage verwirrt mich jetzt auch etwas. Beim flüchtigen lesen habe ich gedacht, Du meinst "1 aus 3 ". Also Du hast 3 analoge Meßsonden und möchtest einen Pegelstand für die Weiterverarbeitung haben. Ist das gemeint? Da steht ja "2 aus 3"? Seltsam.

Kieler


----------



## zotos (3 September 2008)

Ich denke es geht um eine Redundanz die eben mit 3 Sensoren arbeitet und die beiden die am nächsten zusammen liegen geben den Wert an. Wenn der 3. (am meisten abweichende Sensor) aus der Toleranz fällt gibt man eine Warnung raus.

SO oder so ähnlich würde ich mal Tippen (2aus3 bringt viele Treffer aus dem Bereich des Lottospiels)


----------



## TommyG (3 September 2008)

Moin,

2 aus 3 kenne ich eher von Tastern, signelen und so. dort nimmst du in AWL einfach die entsprechenden UND Glieder und veroderst die entsprechenden Paarungen, also 1 und 2 und 3 nicht, usw.

Pegelanlagen mit Dreipolsonden kenne ich eher aus der Füllstandstechnik. Dort gibts fertige Auswertgeräte. Die Sonden solltest du über AC betreiben, wenn es sich um Wasserstände handelt, denn sonst bekommst Du elektrolytische Effekte.

Im Prinzip ist es eine Schaltung mit Öffner/ Schließer, die eine Selbsthaltung steuert. 

z. B. Entwässerung: Längster Pin ist als Masse immer im Wasser, kommt der mittlere Pin ans Wasser, passiert noch nix. Wenn der kurze berührt wird, dann springt die Schaltung an, hält sich über den mittleren Pin. wenn dieser dann trocken wird, dann fällt die Selbsthaltung ab.


Oder meinst Du gar was gaaaaaanz anderes?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Kieler (3 September 2008)

4 Leute antworten, aber keiner hat die Frage verstanden. Kann Nico sich nicht klar ausdrücken, oder haben wir einfach nichts zut tun, dass wir trotzdem antworten. Oder beides ... oder 2 aus 3?


----------



## vierlagig (3 September 2008)

@tommy

die elektrolytischen effekte hat man doch nur, wenn man medien-berührende sonden benutzt, oder? 

das mit den stäben kenn ich, hab ich vor kurzem erst eingebaut ... ein konduktives messsystem von V**A, die haben dann aber auch gleich die entsprechende auswerteelektronik mitgeliefert

ich finde zotos seinen ansatz interessant ... wenn es also wirklich darum geht, die differenz zwischen drei werten zu ermitteln, diese zu sortieren und den schlechtesten auszublenden ist das mal ne schöne übungsaufgabe


----------



## Kieler (3 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich finde zotos seinen ansatz interessant ... wenn es also wirklich darum geht, die differenz zwischen drei werten zu ermitteln, diese zu sortieren und den schlechtesten auszublenden ist das mal ne schöne übungsaufgabe



Wenn ich zotos richtig verstehe, meint er genau ein "1 aus 3" Auswertung. Dieses ist bei wichtigen Messwerten durchaus üblich. Bei 2 Messwerten kann ich einfach nicht sagen welcher aus dem Rahmen fällt. Mit 3 Werten ist es da schon recht einfach. Die interessantere Frage ist eigentlich immer, mit welchem Wert ich weiter arbeite. Nehme ich den Mittelwert, von den beiden verbleibenden Werten? Oder wähle ich einfach einen von den beiden aus. Da gehen die Philosophien auseinander.


----------



## vierlagig (3 September 2008)

also im besten fall liegen ja alle drei werte nah beieinander und zwei davon sind gleich ... aber das ist die schönheit der theorie ... mittelwert klingt also an sich nicht schlecht oder entsprechend der anwendung der höhere und niedrigere ... kommt halt drauf an was man braucht: überlauf- oder trockenlaufschutz ...

...das schöne ist, wir können hier noch tagelang darüber philosophieren


----------



## Nico99 (3 September 2008)

Sorry, hat etwas gedauert...

Ich meine 2aus3-Auswertung...

Folgende Situation: Es werden fehlersichre Steuerungen erstellt, und die Pegelanlage muss nach SIL3 mit einer 2aus3-Auswertung arbeiten. (Aussage des Planers)
Jetzt ratte ich genau so wie ihr darüber, was es bedeutet. ich vermute, dass aus 3 Werten irgendwie 2 Werte ermittelt werden, die am ehesten richtig sein können. Und die "sicheren" Werte werden dann verwendet.
z.B. Mittelwert aus Sonde1 und Sonde2, Sonde2 und Sonde3 und aus Sonde3 und Sonde1. daraus könnte man theoretisch einen Wert ableiten, der vermutlich richtig ist, und entsprechend die fehlerhafte Werte ermitteln.
Also so in etwa, wie Zotos es auslegt.
Jetzt dachte ich, dass es evtl. einer genauer kennt. ich werde morgen den planer anrufen und fragen, was das genau sein soll.


----------



## vierlagig (3 September 2008)

bin mal gespannt, wie der planer sich da wieder rauswindet *ROFL*


----------



## Kieler (3 September 2008)

*"2 aus 3" > "1 aus 3"*

Ganz blöde Frage : Was ist den bei Dir ein Wert? Doch vermutlich ein anloger Messwert. Wenn ich jetzt mit 3 Höhenstandsonden ein Niveau messe, um dann später zum Beispiel eine Pumpe oder was sonst auch immer zu schalten, benötige ich eine "1 aus 3" Schaltung. Weil aus dieser wie auch immer gearteten Verknüpfung, muß EIN! (1) Messwert rauskommen, in dessen Abhängigkeit ich schalten werde.

Kieler


----------



## Nico99 (3 September 2008)

ich frag erst mal, vielleicht habe ich auch was falsch verstanden


----------



## Kieler (3 September 2008)

Da wir hier ja schon alles gebaut haben was so geht, wäre es vielleicht hilfreich zu wissen wozu Deine Anlage gut ist. Dann gibt es sicherlich jemanden der es schon mal gemacht hat.


----------



## Nico99 (3 September 2008)

Es ist eine Schleuse an der Binnenschiffahrtsstrasse


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 September 2008)

...jetzt Rate ich auch mal ein ins blaue...
Fehlersichere Steurung da gibt es die 2v2 Auswertung war vielleicht das gemeint....das z.b. der Not-Aus 2 Kanalig ausgewertet soll...so etwas gibt es bestimmt doch auch an einer schleuse.....oder meint der doch die auswertung der Sensoren zur Pegelerfassung der Schleuse....


----------



## Kieler (3 September 2008)

*Pegelausgleich*



Nico99 schrieb:


> Es ist eine Schleuse an der Binnenschiffahrtsstrasse


Jetzt sag nicht, es soll damit der Pegelausgleich erfasst werden? Das wäre ja vielleicht etwas übertrieben.
Bei 5 Schleusen die ich bis jetzt gemacht habe (von niedlich bis internationale Schifffahrtsstraße) gab es diese Forderung bis jetzt nicht.


----------



## vierlagig (3 September 2008)

Kieler schrieb:


> Jetzt sag nicht, es soll damit der Pegelausgleich erfasst werden? Das wäre ja vielleicht etwas übertrieben.
> Bei 5 Schleusen die ich bis jetzt gemacht habe (von niedlich bis internationale Schifffahrtsstraße) gab es diese Forderung bis jetzt nicht.



och komm, wäre es so überraschend, wenn sich da mal einer was "neues" einfallen läßt?


----------



## Kieler (3 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> och komm, wäre es so überraschend, wenn sich da mal einer was "neues" einfallen läßt?


Nein, eigentlich wundert mich schon lange nichts mehr und eigentlich sollte man "seinen Planer" ja auch so ein wenig führen. Häufig ist es mit ihrer Praxiserfahrung auch nicht so rosig.


----------



## Kieler (3 September 2008)

*...einen habe ich noch*

Das Thema lässt mich ja gar nicht mehr los. Mir fählt da noch eine mehr oder weniger sinnvolle Erklärung ein. Die hat aber nichts mit SIL3 zu tun. Deine Schleuse besteht im einfachsten Fall aus zwei Toren. Bevor Du ein Tor öffnest, musst Du jeweils den Pegelausgleich bei diesem Tor erfassen. Also die Höhendifferenz vor und hinter dem Tor soll 5cm nicht überschreiten. Dazu benötigt man insgesamt 3 Niveaumessungen. Eine für die Kammer und eine hinter jedem Tor. Wenn Du jetzt ein Tor öffnen möchtest benötigst Du 2 dieser 3 Niveaumessungen also "2 von 3".  Hat wie gesagt nichts mit SIL zu tun, ist doch aber eine schöne Erklärung für "2 aus3".


----------



## Nico99 (4 September 2008)

Nein. das stimmt nicht ganz...

Bei uns gibt es unterschiedliche Schleusen:

-Stemmtorschleusen: 2 Tore, jedes besteht aus 2 Hälften, die sich einfach wie 2-flügige Tür öffnen. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass so ein Tor gegen vollen Wasserdruck öffnet, sehr gering.
-Schiebetorschleusen: 2 Tore, jedes davon fährt seitlich in eine Nische rein. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass so ein Tor gegen vollen Wasserdruck öffnet grösser.
-Hubtore: Tore werden hoch gezogen. So ein Tor öffnet ohne grosse Problemme gegen vollen Wasserdruck, es kommt zu starker Durchströmung, und es bestet dadurch Gefahr für Mensch, Umwelt und Anlage.

Also wird bei Proektierung Risikoanalyse durchgeführt (VDE/IEC/Maschinenrichtlinie) *vde*, danach in die SIL-Kategorien eingestuft.

Jetzt habe ich so eine Schleuse mit Hubtoren. Dazu kommt die ganz schlechte Wasserqualität dazu, was die Pegelsonden stark beeinträchtigt.
Um einen Versagen zu vermeiden, setzt man an beiden Toren jeweils vorm und nach dem Tor je 3 Sonden (insgesamt 12). Jede Messstelle (3 Sonden an einer stelle) wird mit diser 2aus3-Auswertung berechnet.
Daraus ergeben sich 4 Pegelwerte: 2 fürs 1 Tor und 2 fürs andere Tor.


----------



## jackjones (4 September 2008)

Schleusen arbeiten doch ohne Pumpen, das Wasser wird doch immer vom Wasserdruck bewegt. Sprich läuft raus, oder rein. Kann man da nicht auch mit Durchflusssensoren in den Ab- und -Zulaufschächten arbeiten?
Ich verstehe nicht wieso die Pegelstände so interessant für die Schleusentore sein sollen.


----------



## Dumbledore (4 September 2008)

Nico99 schrieb:


> Um einen Versagen zu vermeiden, setzt man an beiden Toren jeweils vorm und nach dem Tor je 3 Sonden (insgesamt 12). Jede Messstelle (3 Sonden an einer stelle) wird mit diser 2aus3-Auswertung berechnet.
> Daraus ergeben sich 4 Pegelwerte: 2 fürs 1 Tor und 2 fürs andere Tor.


 
Ich habe damit zwar keine wirkliche Erfahrung, aber die Existenz von "triple redundant control" ist mir durchaus in Erinnerung. Dabei wird über einen sogenannten "voting"-Prozess das fehlerhafte Signal erkannt und ausgeblendet.

Grundsätzlich geht das meines Erachtens so, dass man zuerst die Abweichung von jeweils zwei Werten gegeneinander ermittelt und dann nur die Werte zulässt, die untereinander eine einstellbare Abweichung unterschreiten. Komplett ausgefallene Messwerte werden natürlich vorab ausgeblendet, daher ist eine entsprechende Messtechnik sinnvoll (z.B. 4-20mA mit Test auf gültigen Messbereich). Aus den "gültigen" Werten wird dann ein Mittelwert berechnet. 

Wenn nur ein Messwert ausgefallen ist, so wird dies gemeldet, die Steuerung ist dann noch funktionstüchtig, aber eben nicht mehr ausfallsicher. 

Bei Ausfall von zwei Werten (d.h. keine zwei Messwerte haben eine ausreichend geringe Abweichung) kann man nicht mehr feststellen, welcher Wert korrekt ist. Dann würde man die Anlage sicherheitsgerichtet abschalten.

Solche Systeme gibt es (gab es?) auch als Hardwareschaltungen, die habe ich mal in einem Öltanklager kennengelernt.

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Flinn (4 September 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich denke es geht um eine Redundanz die eben mit 3 Sensoren arbeitet und die beiden die am nächsten zusammen liegen geben den Wert an. Wenn der 3. (am meisten abweichende Sensor) aus der Toleranz fällt gibt man eine Warnung raus.
> 
> SO oder so ähnlich würde ich mal Tippen (2aus3 bringt viele Treffer aus dem Bereich des Lottospiels)


 
Volltreffer!
So kenne ich eine 2aus3 Auswertung bei Analogsensoren auch. Der Vorteil ist ganz einfach die Hochverfügbarkeit der Anlage. Wenn ein Sensor spinnt, gibt es nur eine Warnung, man kann ihn reparieren, und das alles im Betrieb. Habe es allerdings noch nicht mit SIL3 gemacht, glaube aber das die F-CPU passende Bausteine dafür hat.

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## DEGO (4 September 2008)

Also ich kenne die 2von3 Auswertung aus unseren Kraftwerken als Standart z.B beim Kessel/Turbinen Schutz.
Damit wird sichergestellt das bei einem Geber defekt nicht die Schutzauslösung erfolgt.
Erst wenn 2 Geber/Messungen das gleiche Ergebniss melden wird das dann als echte Messung gewertet.
Die einfachste Variante sind halt 3 UND mit jeweils 2 Gebern als Eingänge.

Bildest du aus den Analogen Messungen Grenzwerte oder sollen die reinen Analogen Werte eine 2von3 Auswertung haben?


----------



## Nico99 (4 September 2008)

Flinn schrieb:


> Volltreffer!
> So kenne ich eine 2aus3 Auswertung bei Analogsensoren auch. Der Vorteil ist ganz einfach die Hochverfügbarkeit der Anlage. Wenn ein Sensor spinnt, gibt es nur eine Warnung, man kann ihn reparieren, und das alles im Betrieb. Habe es allerdings noch nicht mit SIL3 gemacht, glaube aber das die F-CPU passende Bausteine dafür hat.


 
So, jetzt weiss ich es. es ist wirklich so, dass aus 3 Sonden bestimmt wird, welche davon defekt ist, und dann wird diese Sonde ignoriert mit entsprechender Fehlermeldung.
Die Umsetzung erfolgt auf verschiedene Weise: Fertig-bausteine von Siemens, einfache Rechnung mit Mitelwertbildung der 3 Sonden und einzelnen Vergleich des Sondenwertes gegen Mittelwert oder eine komplexere Berechnung.

Vermutlich läuft es einfach unter anderem Begriff wie "2aus3"


----------



## SPSKILLER (4 September 2008)

Hallo,

die 2v3 Auswertung ist z.B. in der Kraftwerkstechnik gängig.

Ich habe schon für verschiedene Kraftwerks- und Turbinenbauer Software geschrieben.
Die Philosophie ist prinzipiell gleich, aber doch bei jedem Unternehmen anders.

Prinzipiell ist es (wie schon erwähnt) so, dass verschiedene Sensoren die gleiche Größe messen (z.B. Frischdampftemperatur vor Turbinenschnellschlussventil).

Diese z.B. 3 unterschiedlichen Messungen der gleichen Messgröße werden auf Plausibilität überprüft.
(z.B. 2 Werte messen 350°C einer 410°C) nun wird natürlich der mit 410°C als Fahrkarte gewertet. Der Wert mit dem die SPS weiterarbeitet ist (je nach Anlagenbauer) z.B. der Mittelwert der beiden plausiblen Messungen, oder der "sicherheitsgerichtet" plausible Wert der zwei plausiblen Messungen...


----------



## Gerri (18 September 2008)

ermittle den mittleren, rechne die differenz zum größeren, dann zum kleineren und vergleich die beiden differenzen. Dann hast du die zwei aus drei (falls das noch gefordert wird)


----------



## hugo (19 September 2008)

hallo nico99

bausteine für eine 2aus 3 auswertung für digitale signale als auch für analoge signale findest du in der open source library von oscat
www.oscat.de auch im source code


----------



## Gerri (19 September 2008)

ich vermnisse bei der oscat lib die symbolische Bezeichnung...


----------



## hugo (19 September 2008)

was bitte ist eine symbolischer bezeichung?
falls das etwas siemens spezifisches ist schau dir bitte die lib für step7 an


----------



## Gerri (22 September 2008)

ok in s7 wenn ich die Bibliothek öffne sehe ich nicht wozu welcher FB/FC verwendbar ist.


----------



## hugo (22 September 2008)

downloade dir das manual dort sind alle fbs ausführlich beschrieben


----------

